# Help needed to fix/replace GDuP SU LE



## flashlight (Aug 20, 2009)

My friend killed his Aleph McClickie Mule LE when he popped in a RCR123 cell hot off the charger. He likes the light alot so is hoping to get it fixed or replaced at not too much cost hopefully as he recently had to foot a couple of big bills for the SO's medical procedures. 

Here are some photos of the actual LE which is labelled GDuP SU on the side. I'm not able to provide much more info as I've lost touch with these things..  Think it has something to do with some guy named McGizmo... :thinking: :nana:















Please PM me if you can help. Thanks.


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine run just fine on RCR. You could try a new emitter I guess, the board is potted from the looks of it. The outside edge of the emitter looks pretty ground up from a reflector or two. The boards can be replaced but it might be easier to buy a new one. I'd PM Milky/Darkzero or somebody like that for advice since they do this kind of thing alot.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Aug 20, 2009)

With the module potted like that, you're probably going to be just as well off buying a new LE.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. Ya I told that to my friend too. 

I guess a Cree LE for Mule could be bought off the Sandwich Shoppe right?


----------



## AlecGold (Sep 27, 2009)

they should have some left indeed. 
take some time and read careful, but I think it could be something like this: http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=1092&language=


----------



## RyanA (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a GDuP cree for sale for 50 dollars. It would probably be like 55 with international shipping. I don't have paypal though.


----------

